

New 12-core Mac Pro, starting at $3799 - pooriaazimi
http://www.apple.com/macpro/

======
petercooper
Where "new" means a minor speed bump of the old 12 core Mac Pro but still on
the same, last generation CPU tech, a 2.5 year old graphics card, no
Thunderbolt, and no USB 3. (Though the latter 3 could all be solved for
existing Mac Pros with the right add on cards if Apple chose to do so.)

~~~
samdk
And they're charging (as far as I can tell from finding the same/equivalent
parts on newegg for the lowest end $2,500 model) 4-5x the actual hardware
cost.

CPU: $260, 3x2GB ECC DDR3: $60, 1TB 7200 RPM HDD: $120, Radeon HD 5770: $120

~~~
Zarathust
what cpu model did you chose to price it a 260$?

six cores nehalem start around 1000$ according to wikipedia

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nehalem_(microarchitecture)#Ser...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nehalem_\(microarchitecture\)#Server_.2F_Desktop_Processors_2)

While probably far from "best bang for the buck", the 2 2.4GHz is probably
closer to the real cost than the other models.

Best 6 cores for the buck seems to be this baby right now, although it doesn't
seem to support multiple processors as it is not a Xeon DP.
<http://ark.intel.com/products/63697>

------
pooriaazimi
Comparison with the previous models: [http://www.macstories.net/wp-
content/uploads/2012/06/Mac-Pro...](http://www.macstories.net/wp-
content/uploads/2012/06/Mac-Pro-Mid-2012_comparison.jpg)

------
jboggan
$15,416.00 for the fully pimped version. Sploosh. What kind of multicore Linux
box could I build for that? (I love Macs, just not this range).

------
protomyth
This looks more like "we couldn't keep buying the old processor" than a real
upgrade.

------
csmeder
Was this announced in the keynote? Why did they keep it out?

~~~
msbarnett
> Why did they keep it out?

Apple doesn't generally hold events or give keynote time over to simple spec
bumps in product lines that aren't hugely popular, like the Mac Pros, or the
Mac Minis.

